# Opinions on termite stakes for DIY pest control



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

My opinion, its snake oil.


----------



## gmlipe (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't see a pic of the product (?)

Not a problem. The product name, manufacturer or pretty much anything else that differentiates DIY termiticide treatment products are irrelevant. The vast majority all rely on the same strategy: Deliver a termiticide bait that individual termites will be exposed to when foraging. The expose transport the poison to the colony. Over time, if everything goes right, the entire colony collapses due to the effects of long term exposure to the bait. 

That's the idea anyway. The problem? 

The category of products available OTC to the general public are generally ineffective. Contributing to this are a couple of issues: 
1. Instructions that fail to adequately inform the typical homeowner on the many site-specific criteria that determine optimum treatment applications

2. Packaging that appeals to the shopper's affinity of a cheap and easy fix to a potentially bad problem. The graphics generally portray the use of the product so simple a child could do it and achieve desired results. 

3. Most importantly, OTC products contain a tiny fraction of the active ingredient by volume as compared to the products available to a licensed pesticide applicator. Properly applied commercial termiticide and follow up are extremely effective in achieving long term remediation.

Simply put, save yourself some time in traffic and a trip to a big box. 

If you have, or are likely to have a termite problem, drop the coin and call a vetted local pest control company.


----------



## Rgurleyjr (Jan 1, 2019)

gmlipe said:


> I don't see a pic of the product (?)
> 
> Not a problem. The product name, manufacturer or pretty much anything else that differentiates DIY termiticide treatment products are irrelevant. The vast majority all rely on the same strategy: Deliver a termiticide bait that individual termites will be exposed to when foraging. The expose transport the poison to the colony. Over time, if everything goes right, the entire colony collapses due to the effects of long term exposure to the bait.
> 
> ...


Understood. I think the purpose is not to treat a termite problem, but as prevention. I know after a customer signs a contract, the company usually just sprays around the house after their initial ground treatment. I wonder if these stakes are effective at all compared to the ground drilling thing they do. Thinking I worded my thread wrong.


----------



## gmlipe (Jan 27, 2019)

Rgurleyjr said:


> Understood. I think the purpose is not to treat a termite problem, but as prevention. I know after a customer signs a contract, the company usually just sprays around the house after their initial ground treatment. I wonder if these stakes are effective at all compared to the ground drilling thing they do. Thinking I worded my thread wrong.


-Got it. Using these as a prevention of having termites on your property may work for the short term: If you're like me you'd be diligent in replacing them for about the first month, then say "forget it". Here's the thing, even if you are adamant about keeping "fresh" stakes out, if termites want to move onto your property, they're gonna do it. Most times, they do their thing... breaking down detritus into material that's needed for beneficial microflora and fauna in the soil, without ever causing any structural damage to homes. 

I live in AR, and it is required to have a contract with a licensed pest control provider. They inspect the exterior and interior of the home for any sign of intrusion/damage. If you ever notice termites inside the home, or see telltale signs of sawdust, then it;s time to aggressively treat.


----------



## Rgurleyjr (Jan 1, 2019)

gmlipe said:


> Rgurleyjr said:
> 
> 
> > Understood. I think the purpose is not to treat a termite problem, but as prevention. I know after a customer signs a contract, the company usually just sprays around the house after their initial ground treatment. I wonder if these stakes are effective at all compared to the ground drilling thing they do. Thinking I worded my thread wrong.
> ...


I live in south Mississippi and we have the same requirements. When I bought my house 7 years ago, I got one and there was some activity in my backyard around a concrete slab with no walls around it, it's the edge of a screened in porch.

I have brick veneer around my entire house. From what I understand, only way to know with that is if you see saw dust coming from the weep hole in the bottom. I looked around my house and see no signs of any termites. 

I never signed up for a contract since I bought the home. I read that a lot of the prevention stuff companies do like the annual spray is a waste of money since termites are underground. 

Anyways, probably won't be replacing the stakes. I have some indicators popping up now, that's why I asked. Thanks for the info.


----------

